# This should look interesting in the race crate...



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's one of my baby homers. The first Andalusian I've had. His color is pretty neat  Can't wait to see him when he gets bigger.










I let my Old Birds mate up however they wanted, and let them all raise a round. When I saw my only black hen mate up with one of my indigo's, I was pretty excited hoping I'd get lucky enough to have this color on the first try. It's nestmate is a blue check with bronze.


Here's mom and dad:

Squirt









John Deere


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratultions!!!

What is John Deere's color called? Luna looks like she's gonna be all white with THAT same color wings - - - I LOVE the color...looks soooooo rich!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Beautiful, Becky! Just Beautiful!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congratultions!!!
> 
> What is John Deere's color called? Luna looks like she's gonna be all white with THAT same color wings - - - I LOVE the color...looks soooooo rich!


John Deere's color is called Indigo  I always thought checks like that were pretty cause the feathers are half blue and half reddish. Indigo changes the normal black bars and checks into a rust color, and also washes out the tail bar. I guess it's one of those colors you either love or hate. I know some people who think it's ugly. I really like them though 
Indigo can go on any color, but shows up best on blues like this. On red it just makes the red and gray deeper and on brown it does basically the same thing.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> John Deere's color is called Indigo  I always thought checks like that were pretty cause the feathers are half blue and half reddish. Indigo changes the normal black bars and checks into a rust color, and also washes out the tail bar. I guess it's one of those colors you either love or hate. I know some people who think it's ugly. I really like them though
> Indigo can go on any color, but shows up best on blues like this. On red it just makes the red and gray deeper and on brown it does basically the same thing.


Is there such a thing as Indigo Saddle? That's what Luna _looks_ like?????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very pretty, but I want to know how a pigeon got the name John Deere?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, there can be Indigo Saddles  I actually had/have some Indigo splashes. They weren't quite saddles, but they had a lot of white on them! White is another thing that can end up on any color/combination of colors.

Renee, well last year we had a few young birds that were much bigger than all the others. We called them our "tractor birds". So me and my dad picked names for the big birds so he'd know who I was talking about. They were John Deere, UPS, and FedEx


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the two Indigo Splashes I was talking about:


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, there can be Indigo Saddles  I actually had/have some Indigo splashes. They weren't quite saddles, but they had a lot of white on them! White is another thing that can end up on any color/combination of colors. ...


Luna's mom (a Roller) has been ID'd by the good folks here as Splash Red Bar, and dad (a Homer) is all white. This does seem like a rather natural result....but it could have been anything!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And Renee, here's UPS 
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_cb4AeStpOZI/SCxu2zFnG9I/AAAAAAAAAuI/7dh_LogDyt0/s720/racers 025.jpg

And FedEx
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_cb4AeStpOZI/SH_Kxx4A-ZI/AAAAAAAABbA/eAFuiBCmrrg/s720/NPA 08 BW 382. 004.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Luna's mom (a Roller) has been ID'd by the good folks here as Splash Red Bar, and dad (a Homer) is all white. This does seem like a rather natural result....but it could have been anything!


Do you have any pictures of the mom?  She may have indigo in her, or it could have came from the dad. He could be pretty much anything under all that white.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking birds Becky


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gorgeous! I always let them pick their own mates (obviously I don't show or race lol) and in the past it's been fun to see the combination of breeds they pick, and the babies that came out!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Gorgeous! I always let them pick their own mates (obviously I don't show or race lol) and in the past it's been fun to see the combination of breeds they pick, and the babies that came out!


It's always neat to see what colors come out. I've had some mixed breed pairs before and somehow they're ALWAYS the most colorful and beautiful looking little babies. All kinds of genes pop up everywhere. I had one baby once that was a blue splash with grizzle-like wings of bronze. Very interesting looking. Dad was a homer x runt who looked a lot like a King, and mom was a Carneau. Trying to tell people what the babies were was a mouthful


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Do you have any pictures of the mom?  She may have indigo in her, or it could have came from the dad. He could be pretty much anything under all that white.


Here's mom (on the right). Not a great photo ...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It does appear that the baby could have gotten the Indigo from her. If the gray really is as dark as it is in the photo, then it looks a lot like indigo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

fastpitch dad said:


> Nice looking birds Becky


Thanks Darby


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It does appear that the baby could have gotten the Indigo from her. If the gray really is as dark as it is in the photo, then it looks a lot like indigo


Actually, the gray might even be bit darker. Really? An indigo???  Would that then make her (mom) a Splash Red Bar Indigo.

There's more of her in this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/hot-water-and-towels-33452.html... and one of Luna from a few days ago. She's "out 'n about" more now so I'll be able to get a better, closer shot of her wings. Sure don't want to hi-jack this thread about your beautiful babies!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh she's a cute baby  Mom's an interesting looking girl too. Very pretty 
Once Luna gets a little older and her tail feathers come in, we'll be able to see for sure if she's an indigo or not.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you have some cool looking birds Becky...it was nice seeing them.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here---
Becky,How many YB's are you going to raise?
Say hey to your Mom and Dad for me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Spirit Wings 


Eh....well. I'll probably only get two rounds out of my breeders myself, since I've got some old bird pairs that have put out babies. I don't want TOO many. I've got to devote at least a pair to each of the auctions and I was thinking of giving you and Jeff a couple babies IF you want them....but I'm sure you don't....  I _wish_ I could get three rounds out of the breeders but that's a lot of babies. So it definitely won't hurt to give away some.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here---
Well I may just take you up on that...my loft will hold about 42-44 but I really don't like to go over about 38, so when I get closer I'll give you a call.When you and your dad going to come for a visit? You can check out what I've done to my YB loft and give me your opinions. I may even put him to work.....nah


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Becky, If you need to thin the heard I can take a few....I have banded 15 so far.I can only raise about 35 myself so i may only go 1 more round, I want to put some in the auction and might buy a couple extra if I can afford them. Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Beckys flock is always full of color plus they do so well crossing the skies come race day, its a win win no matter how you look at it


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I don't see indigo*



wolfwood said:


> Here's mom (on the right). Not a great photo ...


Indigo tails tend to be very dark and are a better way of finding them than the dark faces that I mentioned before. This one looks ash red bar to me, could have dirty which makes them alittle darker, just not as dark as indigo does.

Becky's blue indigoes look right. On ash red, the tails no longer look ash red (silvery). I'll try to find some pics of indigo on ash red and post them.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Bill, it was actually Luna that I was inquiring about because her wings (although still very young) look very much like they're gonna be the color/pattern of Becky's John Deere. ...and then Becky asked to see a pic of mom.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Indigo comes from indigo*

It's a dominant modifier so if mom or dad don't have it, neither do the kids.

That's not to say positively that mom or dad don't have it, I'm just not seeing it as such. We'll check the baby out as it gets older. Looked ash red to me but some indigo can be tricky to spot. It is also a bit less common in rollers than it is in homers but getting more common as time goes on and more people have bred it into them. Seems to have come from homers that were brought from Europe to the US.

Bill


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Becky - Just want to remind all to enjoy the gorgeous birds you have (I saw a beautiful indigo years ago that was a multi race winner and imported from Belgium - though it was listed as "red".) I also want to remind you that if you're racing, never, ever, ever forget what a brilliant flyer told me when I was about your age. "The most beautiful color racer is the one who's tail just went through your trap first!" 

Frank


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I first thought maybe it was just dirty or something like that, but since wolfwood thinks luna may be indigo, I'm guessing mom would be where it came from. Guess we'll see 

Frank, that's a good way of putting it


----------

